# Just a small post Show and Shine RS.



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thought i would just share with you a car i prepared for Show and Shine competition held at REVO headquarters. Car finished with Celeste Dettaglio Version2 over Prima Amigoand i spent a total of about 40 hours on this car.
Had a good result 
The guy who owns this car is someone i admire for his dedication , he is very good friends with Chip Foose some of you may or may not know and he builds some of the most amazing custom Hotrods hence his foose connection. One of his Hotrods ive also posted. This particular car has possibly the best set of brakes on any car in this country in my opinion , he designed them himself on CAD and employed McLaren to build them for him which took just under a year from design to deployment on the car , they were delivered to me when they were finished for a small shine up.














































and one of his own design and builds he did.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work Marc, you should never had got rid of your RS.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

That Focus is a stunner! Nice work


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

amazing. brakes look beastly


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mmmmmm lovely mate


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks great Marc


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Stunning as ever Marc....


John


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Awesome car. Love the stance and the wheels. Looks shiney too


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning :argie:
(is this the same one kelly posted a while back, he fitted spacers iirc..)


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunner Marc... very nice indeedie!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RS looks amazing and the wheels and brakes stunning IMHO


----------



## randomgary (Apr 4, 2008)

amazing! 

what was the thought with the callipers? there are alot of very good kits available and i bet he paid through his teeth!

was it just the thought of a one off set up?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Hey Marc, Great work mate looks awesome!

Celeste V2 brings out the mica on that focus! :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Top work, also commented on Civinfo


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Marc ,

looks lovely ,

are those photos taken before or after the car was wet sanded ????

I know Andy (owner) was going to wet sand the car in readiness for you to machine polish back , and that was back in very early spring this year .

I am sure that the when we spoke that this is the case ,

owner wet sanded car then you machine corrected and reifned :thumb: :buffer:

Car before had the horrid usual orange peel

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200480

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

RS looks gorgeous.

Wish i had them brakes on my RS


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow fantastic shine!


Those RS's are very pretty indeed, albeit I would have one in lime green


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning reflections Marc


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

What's changed in Celeste ver 2.0 ?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a very nice RS there, looks different from the rest out there, i swear i have seen this car on the motorway....

Marc the paints very glossy and reflective, very nice work there, that's in true concours condition there....


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Simply Stunning.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks stunning, great work mate.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Thought i would just share with you a car i prepared for Show and Shine competition held at REVO headquarters. Car finished with Celeste Dettaglio Version2 over Prima Amigoand i spent a total of about 40 hours on this car.


What kind of experience you have Prima Amigo? Is it better than AF Tripple? Cleaning ability/filling/versatile use? Which one would be better?


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

NICE JOB Marc!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

stunning :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

tht looks stunnning and those brakes are rather impressive
any more pics of them??


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Awesome work. I knew as soon as I set eyes on this that it had the heavenly treatment


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gorgeous!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Guys.
Yes car was fully wetsanded by Andy and then i spent about 35 to 40 hours on it well a full week anyway to get the best finish i could as Andy i would say is a perfectionist in everything he does. 
The brakes would certainly be more than 2 or 3 sets of AP,s but this is about a personal challenge and making a one off product from his idea into reality and it certainly surprised me how it turned out. I know the discs are absolutely huge. Im waiting on some photos of them finished , below is a couple of shots just finished from the machining stage and polished.
Celeste V2 Has a slightly wetter look and has been upped on durability as people took my original posts on looks over everything else slightly the wrong way and after contacting most people who had purchased it in Europe and over Chemguys side of the water it was deemed better to be softened up slightly although i personally think its fine as a little goes a long way.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Marc .


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

nice work marc,exceptional wet look mate


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks bloody sweet Marc, my god I want one! Plus, those pics could almost pass as posters.

Definitely Blue oval blood in my veins. :argie:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Great job!

In the first pic of the RS the paint looks insanely wet! :argie:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

:argie: 

That is all :lol:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow fantastic work


----------



## _Kenny_ (Jan 19, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking very well!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Excellent job, well done, very nice finish. :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The BEST colour for an RS. Brilliant job as always Mark.

I can't believe you sold your RS!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate. Always enjoy your work:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> What kind of experience you have Prima Amigo? Is it better than AF Tripple? Cleaning ability/filling/versatile use? Which one would be better?


HeavenlyDetail: Any comments?


----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Beauty of a car! Spacers and lowering make these so much easier on the eye!

I wouldn't be gone on the colour coded spoiler but still, stunner!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Stunning! :argie:
Only problem for me with a car in exceptional condition as this would be sat in the garage for fear of getting it dirty, and RS's are meant to be driven.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Incredible finish Marc!! Performance Blue is THE colour for these IMO.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb...:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Incredible perfection.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Outstanding work Marc. Two truly stunning cars. This is going to sound really anal , or just plain weird. Ive just spent a while studying the pistons placement in the caliper ,the space between the pistons and size of the pistons themselves. I'm blown away .The Mona Lisa of the retardation world . It almost seems a shame to use them


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

sm81 said:


> HeavenlyDetail: Any comments?


Ok i cant comment on Tripple as James has lost my package in the post :lol:
But i can say Amigo is a very very good product , it is possibly one of the wettest looking around and has exceptional filling abilities in my mind , i generally dont like using fillers and normally opt for ezcreme although the website states it has fillers i think its incorrect as it doesnt or at least very very minor if any at all. I use Amigo for the look it gives under Celeste and i suppose most waxes. Its also easy to use. Im sure Tripple stands its ground but i havent the experience with it to comment.
Regarding the car it is driven, Andy is simply someone in life who decides on something and then decides to build it and timeframe would be irrelevant just a perfect result.
I am waiting for some calliper photos as the rears impress me more than the fronts and the discs are huge , they also work immensely well as ive found out , they appear to stop quicker than my AP,s did.


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

evotuning said:


> What's changed in Celeste ver 2.0 ?


:wave:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

heavenlydetail said:


> thanks guys.
> Yes car was fully wetsanded by andy and then i spent about 35 to 40 hours on it well a full week anyway to get the best finish i could as andy i would say is a perfectionist in everything he does.
> The brakes would certainly be more than 2 or 3 sets of ap,s but this is about a personal challenge and making a one off product from his idea into reality and it certainly surprised me how it turned out. I know the discs are absolutely huge. Im waiting on some photos of them finished , below is a couple of shots just finished from the machining stage and polished.
> Celeste v2 has a slightly wetter look and has been upped on durability as people took my original posts on looks over everything else slightly the wrong way and after contacting most people who had purchased it in europe and over chemguys side of the water it was deemed better to be softened up slightly although i personally think its fine as a little goes a long way.


^^^^^^


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Ok i cant comment on Tripple as James has lost my package in the post :lol:
> But i can say Amigo is a very very good product , it is possibly one of the wettest looking around and has exceptional filling abilities in my mind , i generally dont like using fillers and normally opt for ezcreme although the website states it has fillers i think its incorrect as it doesnt or at least very very minor if any at all. I use Amigo for the look it gives under Celeste and i suppose most waxes. Its also easy to use. Im sure Tripple stands its ground but i havent the experience with it to comment.
> Regarding the car it is driven, Andy is simply someone in life who decides on something and then decides to build it and timeframe would be irrelevant just a perfect result.
> *I am waiting for some calliper photos as the rears impress me more than the fronts and the discs are huge *, they also work immensely well as ive found out , they appear to stop quicker than my AP,s did.


now your just teasing me lol


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ok couple photos of the callipers and also another of Andys builds to show you why he is so good at what he does and the level of detail he goes to. You can understand why i had his car a week aswell


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW stunning FRS- & great work indeed Marc


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Simply stunning work:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## deanquartermain (Jun 28, 2008)

Stunning job 

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=53.762361,-1.504207


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Great work there. Saw this on facebook. think the ride height is peferct, and the brakes look cool, as do the hotrods


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks amazing and the colour depth of the blue is beautifull.

Stunning Work Marc :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks great there mate


----------



## Kev_FTD83 (May 6, 2011)

Looking awesome! Great work.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Stunning car. Never seen a Mk2 FRS with the wheels in that finish. What finish is it - chrome? Nice touch with the brakes, but I'd have gone for a set of AP's myself.


----------

